# Sharkskin + Old Gold = <333 !!!



## Zoffe (Apr 22, 2008)

I never knew what to use Old Gold with but I've found the answer  It's GORGEOUS over a blak base! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















I used:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC "Sharkskin" s/s
MAC "Old Gold" p/m
MAC "Blacktrack f/l
MAC "Schroom" + "Phloof!" for highlight
MAC "Cranberry" e/s (lower lashline)
"no 3" lashes by Depend

MAC "Viva Glam V" l/s

And there's a tutorial right here:
http://specktra.net/f296/old-gold-sh...n-333-a-96862/


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2008)

ahhh hyou're so pretty!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh wow, that is really pretty! That's another reason I need to get Sharkskin! I never wear Old Gold p/m, and I want to try that combo!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 22, 2008)

*~*Love it!!!*~*


----------



## melliquor (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow... that is gorgeous.  You will need to do a tut on that.  Pretty please... lol.


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 22, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 22, 2008)

that is very nice!! always love ur pics


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome!  I love the combo!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 22, 2008)

stunning !


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 22, 2008)

i love it!!! i have old gold and i still havnt used it either. can you do a tut on this one?


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ahhh hyou're so pretty!_

 





 thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Oh wow, that is really pretty! That's another reason I need to get Sharkskin! I never wear Old Gold p/m, and I want to try that combo!_

 
Thank you! Blackground p/p or even Blacktrack f/l should work too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*Love it!!!*~*_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Wow... that is gorgeous.  You will need to do a tut on that.  Pretty please... lol._

 
Hehe, I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm really busy with school atm so it'll probably not be until some time next week though... I'll do it as soon as I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkitty08* 

 
_Very pretty!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_that is very nice!! always love ur pics_

 
Thank you so much, that means a lot! =)


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Awesome!  I love the combo!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_stunning !_

 
Thanks!! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_i love it!!! i have old gold and i still havnt used it either. can you do a tut on this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do a tut as soon as I have the time! =) (but it'll probably not be until some time next week... I'm pretty busy with school atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## neezer (Apr 22, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm magic!! i have this color and i swear i have nothing to do with it either!! it looks AWESOME! im gonna try it out and see what it looks like on me


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 22, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 22, 2008)

Gorgeous combination! You are very creative.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 22, 2008)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 22, 2008)

That IS gorgeous! Love love love it


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 22, 2008)

oooh that looks gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful look!!!!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 22, 2008)

ur so damn pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love ur FOTD's


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 22, 2008)

Very pretty. I do a similar look but using Gorgeous gold e/s over a black base. Love the look on you!


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 22, 2008)

OMFG, you're beautiful.  I love this color combo, it's stunning on you


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG wow.. you are gorgeous! That haircut is soooo cute, I have a girl-crush on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe...

Yeah, I have to try that m/u look!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 22, 2008)

I Love it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, that is just gorgeous!!  Your hair is so cute, too!


----------



## pladies (Apr 23, 2008)

It's sooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful !!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 23, 2008)

this is def one of my fave looks from you.


----------



## tendresse (Apr 23, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous look, I have to give this one  a try!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

thats gorgeous


----------



## Jot (Apr 23, 2008)

simply stunning. love your new hair


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 23, 2008)

Amazing combo. I definitely need to try it as I have *never* used my old gold pigment!


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 23, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## nikki (Apr 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

I did this today (+lollipop loving which is awesome with this combo)... looks great!!!


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 23, 2008)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Apr 23, 2008)

I wanted to say goregous as always but it jus gets better! Love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2008)

You are so talented!  Very pretty!


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG beautiful combo!  I never use old gold, it has never looked good on me but I tired this today and I loved it.  The old gold turned into a bright electric geen over the sharkskin.  Thanks for the great itea!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 23, 2008)

wow, this is so pretty!


----------



## nashoba95 (Apr 23, 2008)

*dang that is HOT!!!  i think i will try that since i just bought sharkskin the other day and i don't seem to wear my old gold anymore.  yah *


----------



## KTB (Apr 23, 2008)

WOw that is amazing. I'll be watching for that tut


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 24, 2008)

That is so cute and so simple.  Now I really want Old Gold.


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_mmmmmmmmmm magic!! i have this color and i swear i have nothing to do with it either!! it looks AWESOME! im gonna try it out and see what it looks like on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You HAVE to try this then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard that a gold or a green base works really well too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_so pretty!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Gorgeous combination! You are very creative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_this is gorgeous!_

 





 Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_That IS gorgeous! Love love love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 

 
_oooh that looks gorgeous!_

 
=)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Beautiful look!!!!_

 
Thanks =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angel Of Moon* 

 
_ur so damn pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love ur FOTD's_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you! That means a lot!! =)


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delidee32* 

 
_OMFG, you're beautiful.  I love this color combo, it's stunning on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_OMG wow.. you are gorgeous! That haircut is soooo cute, I have a girl-crush on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe...

Yeah, I have to try that m/u look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, thanks ;D Let's be e-girlfriends =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I Love it!_

 
Thanks =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Wow, that is just gorgeous!!  Your hair is so cute, too!_

 
Hehe, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pladies* 

 
_It's sooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful !!!_

 
Wow, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_this is def one of my fave looks from you._

 
THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kinda funny since this is def one of the easier ones to do =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tendresse* 

 
_absolutely gorgeous look, I have to give this one  a try!_

 
Definetely! =) Post pics, post pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nuni1983* 

 
_thats gorgeous_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_simply stunning. love your new hair_

 
Thank you so much!! =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_Wow! Thanks for the tip!_

 
You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_Amazing combo. I definitely need to try it as I have *never* used my old gold pigment!_

 
You def need to try this!! =) It's sooo easy too! Someone told me a gold or a green base would work really well also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_That looks great!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_Gorgeous!!!!!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I did this today (+lollipop loving which is awesome with this combo)... looks great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool! =D Oh, Lollipoop Lovin sounds pretty with this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InRetospeck* 

 
_Really beautiful!!_

 
Thanks =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkish*RED* 

 
_I wanted to say goregous as always but it jus gets better! Love it!_

 
Aww, thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You are so talented!  Very pretty!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGIRL68* 

 
_OMG beautiful combo!  I never use old gold, it has never looked good on me but I tired this today and I loved it.  The old gold turned into a bright electric geen over the sharkskin.  Thanks for the great itea!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! I'm glad it worked for you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_wow, this is so pretty!_

 
Thanks =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nashoba95* 

 
_*dang that is HOT!!!  i think i will try that since i just bought sharkskin the other day and i don't seem to wear my old gold anymore.  yah *_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You need to try this!! Someone told me Old Gold is great with gold or green bases too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KTB* 

 
_WOw that is amazing. I'll be watching for that tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do it as soon as I have the time =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_That is so cute and so simple.  Now I really want Old Gold._

 
Olg Gold is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But... I have a hard time finding different ways to use it /:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eleanor* 

 
_Love it!_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## Flammable (Apr 24, 2008)

nicely done!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_nicely done!!_

 
Thank you!! =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_amazing_

 
Wow, thank you! It means a lot!! Gour looks are always *fantastic*!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 25, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Mairim (Apr 25, 2008)

ooooohhh I love that colour. Great job!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_very pretty_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mairim* 

 
_ooooohhh I love that colour. Great job!!!_

 
Thank you! =)


----------



## aziza (Apr 26, 2008)

*sigh* This is just too lovely Zoffe!!! I got rid of Sharkskin and old gold long ago but now I want them back!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a beautiful combination , what do you think would go well with Gold Mode , It's a purchase I think I'm regretting b/c I can't seem to get it to work with anything.


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 26, 2008)

I love this!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 26, 2008)

Gooorgeous! I have to try this one


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_*sigh* This is just too lovely Zoffe!!! I got rid of Sharkskin and old gold long ago but now I want them back!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh /: I've kinda hated both too... But they're so great together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_That's a beautiful combination , what do you think would go well with Gold Mode , It's a purchase I think I'm regretting b/c I can't seem to get it to work with anything._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm no help with Gold Mode unfortunately /: I don't have it myself :O

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_I love this!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 

 
_Gooorgeous! I have to try this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should try, it's so easy!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 29, 2008)

I love this look!  It's so glam and gorgeous without being in-your-face.  I've gotta get me some black base fast!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh my. You have gorgeous skin a la Nicole Kidman. Jeepers! 
Beautiful blending!


----------



## Zoffe (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I love this look!  It's so glam and gorgeous without being in-your-face.  I've gotta get me some black base fast!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yeah, a black base can make such a difference!! But... You can use Blacktrack f/l if you have that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cakeandmartinis* 

 
_Oh my. You have gorgeous skin a la Nicole Kidman. Jeepers! 
Beautiful blending!_

 
Wow, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's all because of the foundation though!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 1, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!! THANK YOU FOR THIS!

I've had Old Gold for a while and I love it but I hardly ever use it because I don't really know what to do with it. 

It just so happens that I bought Sharkskin shade stick last night! I will definitely be trying this look!


----------



## eenerkwak (May 1, 2008)

wow you're so freaking cute! i love the 2nd pic! :]


----------



## yummy411 (May 2, 2008)

i def wanna try this!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 2, 2008)

OMG! I love all your FOTD's and tuts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zoffe (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_OH MY GOD!!! THANK YOU FOR THIS!

I've had Old Gold for a while and I love it but I hardly ever use it because I don't really know what to do with it. 

It just so happens that I bought Sharkskin shade stick last night! I will definitely be trying this look!_

 
Aww, thank you!! =) You have to try other duochrome colors on top of sharkskin too! It can be so gorgeous! Stars n Rockets and Gorgeous Gold are both amazing on a black base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eenerkwak* 

 
_wow you're so freaking cute! i love the 2nd pic! :]_

 
Hehe, thanks! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i def wanna try this!_

 
Do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_OMG! I love all your FOTD's and tuts! Thanks for sharing!_

 
Thank you so much! It really means a lot!!!


----------



## Esperanza (May 5, 2008)

I wrote on your other "Sharkskin & Old Gold" post: this is just an amazing color that you've created! It looks beautiful with your blue eyes, I'm going to try this combo right now, even if I have brown eyes lol ! Your FOTDs are always very inspiring, thanks a lot Zoffe!


----------



## rabideloise (May 5, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2008)

hey Zoffe, this look is great. I wanted to thank you for it coz I didn't know what to do with Old Gold until you posted this. I tried it last night to go out and it was amazing, got tones of compliment. Thanks again


----------



## Zoffe (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I wrote on your other "Sharkskin & Old Gold" post: this is just an amazing color that you've created! It looks beautiful with your blue eyes, I'm going to try this combo right now, even if I have brown eyes lol ! Your FOTDs are always very inspiring, thanks a lot Zoffe!_

 
Wow, thank you, that means a lot!!! I'm sure it looks great with brown eyes as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 

 
_Absolutely gorgeous!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_hey Zoffe, this look is great. I wanted to thank you for it coz I didn't know what to do with Old Gold until you posted this. I tried it last night to go out and it was amazing, got tones of compliment. Thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! I'm so glad it worked well for you too!


----------



## MissMarley (May 10, 2008)

You're a babe! Old Gold is my favorite eye color EVER, and I'm so glad you made a tutorial for this look...I know what I'll be wearing tomorrow!


----------



## Esperanza (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_Wow, thank you, that means a lot!!! I'm sure it looks great with brown eyes as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It does work as Hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE this combination and I'm going to do it again tomorrow


----------

